# Renouvellement agrément



## NounouNam (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour, Je ne savais pas trop où poster ma question.
Je viens de recevoir mon renouvellement d agrément.
A qui dois-je l envoyer ? Paje ? Moyennant.fr ? Les 2 ?

Pour l instant sur pajemploi, un message en rouge indique aux parents que le 17 octobre, je n ai plus d agrément. 
Je suis un peu stressée sachant la rapidité de pajemploi à régler les situations.


----------



## mamytata (28 Août 2022)

envoyez-le via le site pajemploi.


----------



## B29 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Vous allez sur le site Pajemploi sur votre compte et vous l'envoyer. Vous recevrez un mail vous disant qu'il sera traité rapidement.
Moi j'ai attendu une semaine pour qu'il soit bien enregistré.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Via le site vous le transmettez à la paje et faut aussi le mettre à jour sur monenfant.fr


----------



## NounouNam (28 Août 2022)

Merci, je vais le faire dés demain matin.


----------



## Griselda (28 Août 2022)

Les 2 mais en priorité à PAJEmploi pour que les PE ne souffrent d'aucun retard de prise en charge pour ton emploi.

Si tu veux être sur qu'il n'y ait pas de blague tu envoie une copie en RAR.


----------



## NounouNam (29 Août 2022)

Bonne idée, merci.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Ce n'est pas votre dossier de renouvellement qu'il faut envoyer 
Mais votre nouvelle attestation d'agrément


----------



## NounouNam (29 Août 2022)

Paje, c est fait par contre monenfant.fr c est la croix et la bannière, ça me demande mon premier agrément mais pas le renouvellement puisque la date n est pas encore débutée.

L administration française, c est une horreur.


----------



## NounouNam (29 Août 2022)

Oui, assmatzam, l attestation de renouvellement uniquement.
Rien qu une feuille c est compliqué alors tout un dossier... 😅


----------

